# T8 Led tubes replacement?



## humdingerx (16 Feb 2015)

Has anyone had any experience of using T8 LED tubes as a direct replacement for T8 fluorescent tubes? My T8 tubes need replacing and I was wondering about using LED tubes instead. What would be suitable replacements, that can run off the existing ballasts? i.e. no opening up the unit required just straight swap?

If no such suitable straight swap what else could I do (that would involve opening up the unit?)


----------



## greenmac75 (16 Feb 2015)

im sure aquarium gardens does the led replacements


----------



## ian_m (17 Feb 2015)

In my experience the Ebay T8 LED equivalents are not as bright as T8 tubes with reflector. A T8 produces 2000lumens in 900mm length and LED T8 units lucky if over 1500lumens in 900mm length. Remember an equivalent T5 output is 3200lumens.

Some of the Arcadia LED T8 tubes are reckoned to be OK in terms of brightness, BUT may not work for you as I suspect your Roma has an electronic ballast, thus very few LED units will work unless you rewire the hood.

The Easy LED from these people do work with electronic ballasts and are equivalent if not more than T5 brightness. They are proper designed LED's, rather than Ebay jobbies. The 900mm one is £161. Job done.
http://www.aquatlantis.com/


----------



## humdingerx (23 Feb 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I've decided to go with T8 tubes instead


----------



## humdingerx (24 Feb 2015)

Hey guys, i think the existing bulbs are 40w t8 bulbs around 106cm.

What kelvin should i look at? The ones with it are Glo ones i think 18000k or something which will probably be way too bright for freshwater tank. 

I am injecting co2 and dosing ferts. Main concern is not to promote algae.


----------



## ceg4048 (24 Feb 2015)

humdingerx said:


> What kelvin should i look at?


Look at any Kelvin that makes the tank look pretty. There are no rules regarding Kelvin so pick whatever color you like.

Cheers,


----------



## humdingerx (24 Feb 2015)

Ok yes I was thinking that was the case but wasn't entirely sure, thanks for clearing that up! I guess it's down to wattage then and if it's worth upgrading the ballast but I think I'll stick where I am for now as not having any real algae issues so far.

I upgraded my old tank (non CO2) to T5HO lights and started having severe algae problems, presumably due to too much light and no CO2/weekly ferts and learned to build up slowly this time with the new bigger tank.


----------



## naughtymoose (24 Feb 2015)

hum, I think you may have not checked the size  correctly. I think that they are 36".

Roma 200's have 2x 30w T8's, one is a Power-Glo, the other is an Aqua-Glo.

Supposedly-
Power-Glo: Promotes coral, invertebrate and plant growth. Ideal for marine tanks and African cichlid aquariums. Intensifies colour and stimulates growth of macro marine algae and freshwater plants. 

Aqua-Glo: Intensifies fish colours and promotes plant growth. Provides proper spectral output and effective enhancement of blue, red and orange pigments. 
Seapets.co.uk are doing them as a "Buy one get one half price" deal.

Hope this helps.


----------



## humdingerx (24 Feb 2015)

naughtymoose said:


> hum, I think you may have not checked the size  correctly. I think that they are 36".
> 
> Roma 200's have 2x 30w T8's, one is a Power-Glo, the other is an Aqua-Glo.
> 
> ...



Maybe it's not a Roma then, I'm not sure - 120cm wide x 40cm depth x 45dm height roughly not counting the hood and looks like this

http://i.imgur.com/zvEWjQX.jpg

One bulb needs replacing is a Power-Glo 40w, 42". according to the label on it. I think the other is the same, so either it's  been upgraded at some point or have a slightly different tank. Mine's just a cold water tank for now (not marine) so I'll have a look at the Aqua-Glos maybe 

I think I'll just lever open the top bit there if I can and have a good look at the ballasts just to be sure lol


----------



## naughtymoose (24 Feb 2015)

That's deffo NOT a Roma.


----------



## humdingerx (24 Feb 2015)

naughtymoose said:


> That's deffo NOT a Roma.



lol shows how much I know then! Don't know what it is, some kind of Fluval but at least the tubes are labelled up makes it a bit easier, but I think I'll pop the hood open anyway just to be sure. If anyone knows what tank it is would be helpful, as I only got it a few weeks ago haha


----------



## naughtymoose (24 Feb 2015)

Looks like it might be one of these: http://www.hagen.com/uk/aquatic/addinfo/fluvalaquariumsets.html


----------



## humdingerx (24 Feb 2015)

That looks like the one, google reveals it to be a Fluval Light-Glo variant. thanks for the help


----------



## humdingerx (5 Mar 2015)

I finally got round to replacing one of the T8 end cap holders and having a look inside the hood noticed there are two t8 ballasts, which is fine BUT...




 



 

Just found out the ballasts are both 30W as can be seen from first picture.

The old bulbs are 40w.

Is this a problem or risk? I actually replaced one with a Lifeglo 40w and it worked fine. Should I take it back??


----------



## ian_m (5 Mar 2015)

It will just under run the tubes, with corresponding reduction in light level.


----------



## humdingerx (5 Mar 2015)

Ok thanks  Was worried about things burning for a while there lol Bit disappointing to find those under the hood but I guess I can always try to find more suitable ballast later!


----------



## ian_m (5 Mar 2015)

This under running of tubes in fish tanks is quite common, in my experience. I was recently looking at a "cheap no name" tank, in a warehouse shop, and it had two 18W compact fluorescent tubes driven by an 11Watt ballast. I assume it is to keep light level well spread out, by use of larger tubes, but keep light level low so unknowing purchaser doesn't grow algae rather than plants.


----------



## humdingerx (5 Mar 2015)

Seems a bit naff thing to do, basically paying for stuff and not getting full use of it....

As I already popped the lid I decided to drill a couple of holes and reposition the end caps so I can use more standard size T8 bulbs, which I'm now doing after returning the 3.5ft 40w ones for 3ft 30w ones so nothing underdriven now. They're staggered so light is still spread out over the tank, quite pleased with end result and saved some cash too lol


----------



## ian_m (5 Mar 2015)

Under driving the tubes also increases their life substantially as much as a 10% reduction in power will double a tubes life to maybe 10,000 hours or more. So that is another reason for doing it.


----------



## humdingerx (6 Mar 2015)

That makes sense I suppose 

Another question sorry just thought I'd add them in one place since all related

It seems these are magnetic ballasts and I'll probably replace with electronic at some point. If I go with a t8 electronic ballast will I still need the starters that are currently wired in? Or can I just bypass those? I.e. wire the t8 lamps straight into electronic ballast?

These magnetic ballasts are really hot to the touch when on - too hot to keep finger on - and the lamps were really old so a bit concerned they're stuck in the high volt start mode/burning out. Last thing I want is ballast fire so thinking of changing to electronic

http://www.envirolightusa.com/articles/4.html got me thinking!


----------



## ian_m (6 Mar 2015)

humdingerx said:


> http://www.envirolightusa.com/articles/4.html got me thinking!


Unfortunately a load of bollards to sell lighting fixture maintenance.

Below is typical for a modern tube (T8 is similar). Notice the 20,000 hour bit.



 
You question on ballast, generally electronic ballast don't need starters. However there are significantly less electronic T8 ballasts on the market as most of the world still uses T8 sized tubes with magnetic ballasts and therefore want magnetic replacements. Also magnet ones cost £3 each compared to £10-£20 for electronic ballasts.

T5 is the way forward, more light per watt, but more light per cm is main advantage.


----------



## humdingerx (6 Mar 2015)

Perfect, thanks very much for your help (and everyone too) I guess I'm good to go now and will seal the unit back up. I modified my old tank and upgraded it to T5HO + ballast but this one would be a bit more work involved so maybe later on down the road for this one, am taking it much slower this time round


----------

